# Youtube won't work!



## Bogi094 (Sep 6, 2008)

Every since I have my iPhone 3g youtube wont work. Everything but youtube works. I have tried with other friends iPod touches, and iPhones and they all have the same problem

It says cannot connect to youtube. I just got a macbook pro and youtube (occasionally works), and MSN doesn't not work.

What is wrong? Error in setting up my Wifi? Firewall error?

Please! how do I fix this?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Bogi094 said:


> Every since I have my iPhone 3g youtube wont work. Everything but youtube works. I have tried with other friends iPod touches, and iPhones and they all have the same problem
> 
> It says cannot connect to youtube. I just got a macbook pro and youtube (occasionally works), and MSN doesn't not work.
> 
> ...


Sounds like something is funky in your preferences or your firewall maybe. I have a macbook pro and a 3G and I have no problems at all.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> Sounds like something is funky in your preferences or your firewall maybe. I have a macbook pro and a 3G and I have no problems at all.


Definitely sounds like some ports are blocked in your router settings or firewall settings. It shouldn't have just happened though. If it has previously worked, it's very odd that it would just stop working... especially since YouTube as a website would not use a different port than any other website.

But maybe the YouTube app on the iPhone does...

Do you manage your router settings yourself?


----------

